

PhpMyAdmin 4.0.0 is released  - conductor
http://sourceforge.net/p/phpmyadmin/news/2013/05/phpmyadmin-400-is-released/

======
ecaron
Their demo (<http://demo.phpmyadmin.net/trunk-config/>) is down, but
screenshots are available at <http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/try.php>.

If there's one thing I've learned about PMA, it is wait for the next big point
release before relying on this against your production database. And based on
the number of PRs in the last day
(<https://github.com/phpmyadmin/phpmyadmin/pulls>), I suspect 4.0.1 is a week
away.

------
cobrabyte
I'd love to see them tackle the same sort of thing for Postgresql. Surely
there's sufficient demand for such a product.

